# Ranger Banshee Extreme



## abaco_boat (Nov 26, 2009)

I am looking to buy a used flats boat and looked at a Ranger Banshee Extreme. Does anyone have experience or opinion regarding that boat?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Older ones looked like they were put together by Carolina Skiff, but good resale value though.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There are a couple that have been posted on this forum.
I've never seen one in person and so will offer no comments yea or nay.
Much chatter on the web, which I read which got me curious.
Youtube provides a few good videos that let me see what the talk was about.
Plus, I need very little excuse to hunt up boat and fish porn... 


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBD2_4yu7Mk[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wGqei7dhpM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOwLbNyv9Lw[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N9romdMHfY[/media]


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree the original Banshee was rather spartan, but I have seen some at a good price with Yamaha power. The Banshee Extreme is a little over priced IMHO. You are in used HB Waterman money and I feel that is a much nicer boat.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

they are neet boats though, kinda cool to be able sit so far up when running thru shallow water and from the looks of one of the vids they can run pretty shallow


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a banshee tiller model but have also spent a decent amount of time on my friends extreme. They are great boats, run super shallow, float shallow and are very stable. The console setup on the extreme is awesome driving from with the elevated seating.  

If you do get one try to get the center storage box (under the drivers seat). It houses all of the batteries and hydraulic pumps for trim tabs/jackplate, it will really free up your storage space. 

There are many good deals floating around on the banshees right now, especially with the boats that are won in the IFA. Thats how I bought mine and got an awesome deal (dealer would have been at least 10 grand more, which is crazy for such a simple boat). I have recently seen some in the low teens for sale.
Hope that helps
  Let me know if you have any more specific questions, i would be happy to answer them.
      Cole


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I know where and 07 with a Yamaha 50 4 stroke is for $13700!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the Banshee, both models, but can't wrap my mind around where the large price comes from. Simple little skiff shouldn't cost that much. For that reason alone I was turned off.

Doesn't one of the other Ranger models share this hull, only with an inner liner? The Ghost maybe?


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

B lee- Ranger Phantom 169. 

You can get an 05, 06, 07 Ranger Banshee Extreme or Ranger Phantom for around $14,000. (Both same hull, ones a CC) I know this because Ranger is the first boat I plan to buy. People let them go for "good" deals if you can afford it. A new one would run 25k+.  


There all LOADED too, minn kota, power pole, push pole, jackplate, recessed trim tabs, quiet hatches, stable, ect. They are the most bang for your buck IMO. 

I like the Ranger Phantom more, it's a center console and can now hold a 75hp E-tec. 50hp is a little on the slow side on the older models. Banshee extreme runs 9"s I asked the guy in that youtube video. The late models are nicer than the 04-05's


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a customer's boat.  Kind of a mix between the Bare Bones and the Extreme.


----------



## abaco_boat (Nov 26, 2009)

I found a new 2008 Banshee Extreme (never in the water).  It was a bank repo from a dealer.  Loaded with options for $15,600.  I thought it was a good price compared to others I saw.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

thats a great deal, there asking 15000 for an 06 on craigslist right now!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> I found a new 2008 Banshee Extreme (never in the water).  It was a bank repo from a dealer.  Loaded with options for $15,600.  I thought it was a good price compared to others I saw.  Thanks for all the help.



That sounds like a very good deal, congrats!
Oh, and welcome...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> There are a couple that have been posted on this forum.
> I've never seen one in person and so will offer no comments yea or nay.
> Much chatter on the web, which I read which got me curious.
> Youtube provides a few good videos that let me see what the talk was about.
> ...


That guy's a good salesman for the people that pay his bills, but even a cursory watch of the vid will raise some eyebrows. 

He says the e-tec's power to weight ratio is the only way that boat will do what it does. Funny when it weighs more than even a yamaha 4-stroke. 

Ranger's website lists the hull weight as "approximate deck/hull weight". But what's the real-world weight once you strap on all that tuna tower stuff with accompanying glass? Likely another 100-200lbs???

Their website says it will draft 5.5", and I'm assuming since it's in print they guarantee it??

But the guy in the video says it will RUN in 5.5 inches. Now that I'd like to see. 

The poling strakes are cool, but what happens to them the first time you run aground on an oyster bed or a coral piece?

How many times will you stub a toe or smack a shin on those exposed horizontal rod holders before you punch a hole in the boat?

Not knocking the boat, as for a limited use it looks like the shizzo if their claims are all true. Just calling out some things that piqued my interest in a quick watch of the vids..... :-?

But, in the end, I think MOST manufacturers stoke the facts more than they should, and that makes the playing field level I suppose. There should be some accountability though for those that are BSing, like a public thrashing or something... 

-T


----------

